

Kazakhstan's mass antelope deaths mystify conservationists - jdmitch
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/21/kazakhstan-mass-antelope-death-mystery

======
nosuchthing
Around 2011 there was a huge uptick in headlines of mass groups of wild
animals from a range of species being found dead all over various parts of the
world. Often there was never any conclusive explanation for what caused each
herd/swarm/flock to die off.. for fish it could often be blamed on lack of
oxygen in water but many other cases seem to have gone unsolved.

[1]
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/01/150113-mass-...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/01/150113-mass-
die-off-disease-animals-environment-science/)

[2] [http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/07/mass-animal-deaths-
scru...](http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/07/mass-animal-deaths-scrutinized-
as-google-maps-numerous-incidents/)

[3] [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/05/25/the-sixth-
extin...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/05/25/the-sixth-extinction)

[4] _(Ignore + skip past the sensationalization, this is a comprehensive list
of websites citing instances of large groups of animal deaths.. notable if
only for breadth and variety of different website 'sources' covering the past
5 years)_ [http://www.end-times-prophecy.org/animal-deaths-birds-
fish-e...](http://www.end-times-prophecy.org/animal-deaths-birds-fish-end-
times.html)

~~~
nsns
Thank you for the links. The last one, with its enormous frightening list,
shows how rare the current occurrence actually is - there seem to be almost no
other mammal deaths on such a large scale listed in it.

~~~
contingencies
Good observation. That last one is quite a compilation! Pity about the
zealotry.

